# Fuel Filter for 2.0TFSI



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

i heard that there are 2 different fuel filters for 2.0tfsi engines. One with 4bar fpr and one with 6.4bar. Is it better to use 6.4bar fuel filter?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_i heard that there are 2 different fuel filters for 2.0tfsi engines. One with 4bar fpr and one with 6.4bar. Is it better to use 6.4bar fuel filter?

Cold start-up (at least in the US) requests 6.5 bar from the low pressure fuel pump. This would lead me to believe that the only filter relief you could possibly use would be 6.5 Bar.
I know MkVJetta(2.0t) (sp) had to replace his. Try getting him in here or send him a PM. Anyone have access to ETKA?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
I know MkVJetta(2.0t) (sp) had to replace his. Try getting him in here or send him a PM. Anyone have access to ETKA?

Did you need a p/n? I don't think I have access to regional for Athens (note the OP's location).


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*

ETKA for 07 GTI lists 6.4bar w/pn: 1K0 201 051 C


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_ETKA for 07 GTI lists 6.4bar w/pn: 1K0 201 051 C

But the question is.... is it the same for the Athens region, which has a different engine code.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

The correct part number for a 6.4 bar filter is: 1K0-201-051-C. 
Though there is a 4.0 bar filter and 6.4 bar filter, I believe the 6.4 bar filter is going to be the correct part for your car. I'm betting that the 4 bar filter is probably for the 170 and 185hp TFSI motors used in other parts of the world. The 200hp motors, regardless of engine code, SHOULD probably all use the 6.4 bar filter. I could be wrong... I have been before.
Syntrix just told me that there are 3 part numbers listed for your car's engine code/VIN number. We've agreed that your BEST bet is to physically check the part number that is stamped on your current filter -OR- take it to the dealership.
Here's how to check the P/N on your current filter:
Put the rear of the car up on ramps. The filter is located just in front of the passenger rear tire. There is one screw that holds it to the body - remove that screw/metal band and you should be able to see a part number on the filter body.
To install your new filter just follow the above procedure and then put some goggles and gloves on and carefully remove the connectors to the fuel filter - they use a kind of "positive locking" connection and it takes two hands to remove the connector. Cover the connectors with a rag when you're disconnecting them to avoid any fuel spray. 
Replace with the new filter in the reverse sequence.



_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 12:43 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I changed it today it was the 6.4bar version.


----------



## Traum (Dec 16, 1999)

*Re: (csih)*

I'm guessing that the fuel filter is another "life time item" according to VW?








When would be a good time to replace this?
-Rick


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Traum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Traum* »_I'm guessing that the fuel filter is another "life time item" according to VW?









On previous chassis, this was true... they used an oversized fuel filter and claimed they were "lifetime"... I would not be the least bit surprised if they make the same claim for mk5.
I plan on changing my fuel filter along with the timing belt and water pump between 60-70k miles.


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (Traum)*

When I took a Bosch fuel injection class, the Bosch rep said 25K to 30K unless you live in California. He said in California, due to all the crap they put in the gas and the sediment found in most stations holding tanks, you should change every 15-20K. I did mine at 17K. I have 33K now and plan on doing it again. It can't hurt!
-SC


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
On previous chassis, this was true... they used an oversized fuel filter and claimed they were "lifetime"... I would not be the least bit surprised if they make the same claim for mk5.
I plan on changing my fuel filter along with the timing belt and water pump between 60-70k miles.

When I replaced mine at 20,000 miles, I cut it open and removed the innards and there was some gnarly looking sh*t in there - made some of my diesel filter changes look clean.
That was 20,000 miles of ONLY Shell 91 & 93 octane gasoline, too.
It takes all of 10 minutes and $40 to change, so I'd say go for it if you can afford it.


----------



## Traum (Dec 16, 1999)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

I take it that a clean fuel filter will help with fuel delivery? How else does it help? And what happens if the filter is dirty?
Sorry for the noobish questions.








-Rick


----------



## GeoffD (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (Traum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Traum* »_I take it that a clean fuel filter will help with fuel delivery? How else does it help? And what happens if the filter is dirty?
Sorry for the noobish questions.








-Rick

A dirty fuel filter blocks fuel flow. The typical first symptom is a sudden drop in power/RPMs as you accelerate. You can't push enough fuel through the filter to feed the fuel injection system for very long when you stand on it. At cruising speeds where you are pulling less fuel, all is well.
This is a very common problem in marine diesels that sit for a while without biocide in the fuel. Critters live in the water/fuel layer. When they die, they end up getting sucked up into the fuel line. I've had it happen to me and I'm now a fanatic about biocide. Contaminated fuel is a nasty problem.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (GeoffD)*

i will change mine at 20K miles


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I know this is an old thread... but Ive been searching...
I just spoke with my dealer, as I just rolled over 41,000 miles. They recommend spark plugs, air filter, fuel filter, rotate and balance, and other misc system checks at the 40k mark.
So, at 40k, fuel filter is to be replaced per VW Tech.


----------



## Got_Turbo (Mar 26, 2006)

My manual says to replace it at the 32,000km service. i dont like to pay for the service with all the checks and stuff, but i did have them replace the filter last time i was at the dealer.


----------



## dakiaudi (May 16, 2015)

*audi tt fuel filter*



csih said:


> I changed it today it was the 6.4bar version.


hi i wonder if anybody can help me with changing the fuel filter is it hard and what kind of tools i need any tips also welcome thanks


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

dakiaudi said:


> hi i wonder if anybody can help me with changing the fuel filter is it hard and what kind of tools i need any tips also welcome thanks


I referenced this post when I replaced the fuel filter on my 2007 A3 2.0T FSI.

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90764


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Its always a good idea to change your fuel filter, especially since its cheap and easy to do yourself.

I do mine every 2 years which is about 50,000km (About 30,000 Miles)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Just FYI for anyone reading this thread. VW changes from the 6.4Bar to a 6.6 Bar Fuel filter since this was originally posted. It can be found here. 
https://deutscheautoparts.com/vw-audi-2-0-t-fuel-filter-1k0201051k.html


----------

